# Oberon and Noreve Dx covers fit GDX?



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Has anyone who has received the new graphite Dx tried it with either the Oberon Dx or the Noreve Dx covers? I have one of each and just sold my Dx in order to buy the graphite Dx and I just read that the new one is quite a bit thinner so am wondering if it will be loose in either of those covers. That just changes everything if I have to buy new covers for the graphite Dx. Oh my! Please answer soon!
Thanks
Paula


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't have the new graphite, but on amazon it shows the same dimensions of 10.4" x 7.2" x 0.38" for both. I hope someone can confirm this for you asap! You can also try contacting amazon at 1-800-201-7575, though they may just refer to the write up and not have hands-on experience. Good luck, and congrats on your pretty new DX!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, it's the exact same size & shape as the original DX so yes, it will fit just fine.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Paula, it's the exact same size & shape as the original DX so yes, it will fit just fine.


That's what I thought, but then someone wrote (Claw, I think) that it is thinner and I got worried it would be too thin for the straps or the rails.
I sure hope not. Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

According to the Amazon website, it's the same thickness.


----------



## acushner (Jul 10, 2010)

This is what I just heard back from Oberon so I don't think it will hold it snug:

Hi Aaron,

The new DX is thinner. We don't think our cover fits but Don is researching whether or not we can do strap adjustments like we did for the Sony readers. However, DX sales are very slow for us so this isn't something we're going to be jumping on.  Thanks for your interest.

Amy


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll let you know for sure either today or tomorrow, Paula - as soon as my Oberon for the DX gets here!  

I've tried two M-Edge covers that both fit the graphite just fine - if they fit, I expect the Oberon will fit too.  At least, I sure hope it fits!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

As soon as my Oberon Cover gets here I will let you know. The dimensions are the same on the Amazon web page so it should work fine. Amazon is not selling a different case for the DX and DXG which tells me that they are the same size and don't need  a different line of cases.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

The Oberon fits _*both *_ my DX and DXG the same.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheheh

Someone needs to tell Oberon so that they can include that info on their website.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

I did.  Just got off the phone with Don at Oberon to confirm and squash the runaway rumors.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

My Oberon cover just arrived, and it fits the graphite DX like a glove.  Somebody at Oberon needs to get a grip on reality.

I see now why people rave so about those Oberon covers - The Wave in navy is a beauty!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Skydog said:


> The Oberon fits _*both *_ my DX and DXG the same.


WHEW!!! I hadn't even thought about that potential problem when I ordered my DXG and Oberon cover last night.  I am so lucky.



clawdia said:


> My Oberon cover just arrived, and it fits the graphite DX like a glove. Somebody at Oberon needs to get a grip on reality.
> 
> I see now why people rave so about those Oberon covers - The Wave in navy is a beauty!


What a spectacular choice of Oberon cover!! I was thinking hard about that one, though I ended up ordering the chocolate Tree of Life. If you have the time, we'd love to see photos of your new Oberon cover and DXG.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

If I can figure out how to get a pic taken and posted, I'll do it!


----------



## acushner (Jul 10, 2010)

Great that it fits the DXg without issue. I was very bummed this morning when I got the message that it wouldn't fit and they were not investing in making it work.

-Aaron


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Maybe the DXG and the price drop will increase the number of DX's out there and encourage more covers


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey everyone

Here is the official word! 

Our DX covers fit both securely with no issues.. So order and enjoy the new GDX and cover!


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

On the Amazon discussions, someone reported having rec'd an email from Oberon saying that they didn't know if the 'old' covers for the DX would fit the new graphite model, and that Oberon wasn't all that interested in the problem since they didn't sell many DX covers anyway.  This seemed a very peculiar response from a company with a product currently on the market, like the DX cover.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

clawdia said:


> My Oberon cover just arrived, and it fits the graphite DX like a glove. Somebody at Oberon needs to get a grip on reality.


Someone needs to "get a grip" on their comment. Really, uncalled for.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Initial reports were that the DXG was thinner then the DX. Instead of telling people that their cover fit when they did not know if it would, Oberon warned people that it might not fit. I think that is a great business call. If it had been thinner, people would have been upset when the cover didn't work.

Oberon has been upfront that the DX covers have not been selling well. That is why they were not going to rejigger the covers if the DXG was a different size. It costs a good amount of money to make new cover plates and the like. The original DX covers have not paid off so why would they invest in a new DX model when they had no reason to believe it would pay off?


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Prof Crash

that is correct.. we had no reason to invest in a new cover if the orginal sales were going down.
We simply were not sure.. 

However we found  they do fit and they fit fine

We were not sure of the size issues until we had one in our hands.. we have confirmed it is not a problem and the DX case fits the new one.. we wanted to be sure before we posted this.. we are now sure.

So whatever speculation, comments or whatnots you read.. you heard it here .. from the company.. it fits.

thanks!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is hoping that the price drop and new model will lead to more DX cover orders.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you.. we appreciate that


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Here is the official word!
> 
> Our DX covers fit both securely with no issues.. So order and enjoy the new GDX and cover!


After comparing the dimensions on Amazon I assumed it would fit but it's nice to have the official word on this.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

And they look awesome. Octavian looks so regal wrapped in purple.


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread got me all twitterpated! I've been wanting to buy an Oberon Tree Of Life for almost a year now for my DX. Then the DX graphite came out (Which I'm doomed to get in probably a year or so) 130 bucks has always made me cringe.... But I know I'll be eventually getting the DX graphite, and since its the same size... I fell.... Just ordered a saddle Creekbed Maple for my Dx. So i hope yer all happy! Cuz you all just cost me 141 bucks!   (With shipping... I found I couldn't wait for the free 10 to 15 day shipping so I opted for fedex) Now I'm pumped. I was gonna buy the Tree of life but narrowed it down to those two. Couldn't decide so I finally thought, "Which place would I rather be lying down in soft grass reading? The dry fields under the huge tree in Autumn among the wheat or the gently singing creek in Spring?" The creek won.  

I think I'm going to love it. I've been using the Patagonia black zip in cover but I don't use it much. Once (since its hard to get all four loops around the DX) My reader fell out and the lower left corner sprung just a little bit. It still works fine but its irritating. 

I just hope Amazon sticks with the EXACT SAME SIZE for all the future incarnations of The DX. (Or heads will roll! LOL!) I love my DX and haven't bought a book made of paper in years now.

I'm convinced future generations will look at Books the way we look at Vinyl records. Curious antiques people used to use but lame compared to CD's or mp3's. 

Roy


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

Roy, I am so happy for you! You are going to love your Creekbed Maple in saddle. I am very happy with my chocolate Tree of Life (see avatar). I love Creekbed Maple, too, though I don't have that one. Really, once you narrowed your choices down to those two designs, you couldn't go wrong.


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

I got my Oberon today. Its great! Wow... Heres a photo or two



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

You might want to resize the photos


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

oops


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

The cover is beautiful, I'm glad you like it.  And I have to ask, what is that it's lying on in the picture?  Do you have a quilter in your family?


----------



## Roy White (Jun 17, 2009)

The Oberon case is great. It even feels great to hold while reading. It's lying on our kitchen table. A decoration my Mom made. She recently had a massive stroke and is now paralyzed on her left side so she can't walk or use her left hand or leg anymore so her quilting creative days are over. (High blood pressure runs in our family and I too have it) it means alot to me.


----------

